

Ask HN: Google Reader replacement  - figured

I decided not to switch to a new RSS reader, until others had a chance to explore the options.  Now as the deadline looms, I would like to know which reader you have switched to, and are you happy with it.<p>Things I like about Google reader:<p>• Folders<p>• Moble web UI (can me crazy, but I am not a fan of apps)<p>Thanks
======
mtgx
feedly.com

Pretty identical to Google reader, but you'll have to turn on the "titles
only" view first. I don't think it has a "mobile site", though, just apps. It
doesn't even work as a regular website anymore. You have to install a Chrome
or Firefox extension, which I do find pretty unnecessary. On a PC at least,
I'm quite satisfied with it.

